# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  Pyro, universal probabilistic programming language (PPL)

## Airicist

pyro.ai

Pyro is a universal probabilistic programming language (PPL) written in Python and supported by PyTorch on the backend. Pyro enables flexible and expressive deep probabilistic modeling, unifying the best of modern deep learning and Bayesian modeling. It was designed with these key principles:

Universal: Pyro can represent any computable probability distribution.
Scalable: Pyro scales to large data sets with little overhead.
Minimal: Pyro is implemented with a small core of powerful, composable abstractions.
Flexible: Pyro aims for automation when you want it, control when you need it.

----------


## Airicist

"Uber AI Labs Open Sources Pyro, a Deep Probabilistic Programming Language"

by Noah Goodman
November 3, 2017

----------

